# Bugging in after SHTF in a gated community....plans, concerns, group-think, etc...



## SittingElf

I am starting this thread to tie in a number of other threads with my own take and how we've planned for bugging-in within a gated community with cooperative neighbors as a group, and forestalling any actions by an HOA...especially following a grid-down, or other SHTF scenario. This follows on and ties together thoughts on earlier threads including "How far is too far", "12 home Gated Community", as well as others.

Our original goal in determining where we wanted to buy our permanent home was to have very comfortable living conditions while the good times were upon us, but to be in a place that would be survivable, and defensible bugging-in when the SHTF....and doing it without building a log cabin in the woods. We believe that we have that ideal situation in hand...of course with some challenges to still be overcome.

Our primary disaster preps are for a full-force Cat 3-5 Hurricane...the most *likely* SHTF scenario for the area we live in on the Atlantic coast of Florida. With La Nina following the current El Nino, the likelihood of increased Atlantic hurricanes will ensue, so preparations for that possibility is of the utmost importance. Next up for consideration is civil unrest or civil breakdown...followed by the extremes of EMP, CME, and others.

Additionally, we wanted to meet our potential neighbors before purchasing a home to determine their state of mind on these and other issues. We believe we found the ideal location, with neighbors who are overwhelmingly conservative, experienced, and with prepping ideology that mirrors our own. The set of skills and experience amongst our neighborhood group was about as good as you can get, and we found their willingness to plan, train, and prepare together as the perfect location to buy, despite it being an HOA gated community.

The pictures below show a tight shot, indicating just our closest neighbors and the closest layout of the area around our home, with notes to follow on how this has all tied in to create a sustainable small community if, and when the SHTF.
















The description of our neighbors is basic. Our Vet neighbors and we regularly train on an extensive shooting range nearby. When we can, we train together...even with the kids.
To the left of these pictures is one of the fairways of the golf course that runs parallel to our community. In SHTF, we will grow crops there....as well as elsewhere.
On the South side, the road goes about another 1/8th of a mile into a cul-de-sac with no development or houses in the circle or beyond.
My second story windows lookout over the entire City-owned greenspace, which makes it a perfect firing position for nefarious-minded individuals attempting to breach our area from there.
The lot shown in yellow dotted markings was purchased by me, using a LLC Holding Company to block the HOA from forcing us to build within 12-months. We claim it as an "investment lot" and is for sale...for 10-times what we paid for it!
The other lot to the south of that one is for sale, and we are currently negotiating a final price, and will share the cost with our Pharmacist neighbor. 
We have sniper-hides located in the open lot that reach out to the north and east with ranges marked on printed and laminated google maps kept in the hides.
We have ranges marked out to 600 yards across the golf course in various directions, as well as ranges to specific locations up and down the street for accurate defense.
We have essentially 360 degree defense capability from various identified positions.
Most of us have wells on our property for irrigation, but can be used for water in SHTF
Our home has a 48KW standby generator running on either Natural Gas or LNG....with city provided Natural Gas, and a 500Gallon LNG standby tank buried behind the driveway.
Weapon and emergency food and water caches are buried within short walking distance, and well hidden.
All of our homes have metal, pre-drilled hurricane coverings for all our floor-level windows and sliding doors. All homes will only have one entry/exit, and one emergency escape after SHTF.
Our garage doors are all reinforced for up to 125MPH winds....and will prevent breaches.
The easement behind my house extending to the lake is actually a water drainage ditch, and cannot be crossed easily on foot, preventing breach from the greenspace without difficulty.
The 1 acre lot shown as a potential purchase includes a small house. If it comes up for sale, it can be bought for around 80K, and we will jump on that as additional usage for whatever.
We are not at all concerned about the HOA after SHTF...and will tell them to stuff it should they make any demands when the grid is down.
In the meantime, we are dealing with HOA issues by camouflaging some of our preps (like the hides), and other actions to keep the HOA Nazis from realizing we are prepared.
Our skill set among our internal group, as well as other neighbors who are not fully participating yet, includes Critical Care Nurses, Public Health Nurse, Plant experts, Veterans of various flavors, Aerospace Engineer with a full metal machine shop in his garage, former anti-Castro fighters, woodworkers with full shops in garages (including me), car experts including ownership of pre-1975 vehicles, Pharmacist (who will grab bulk meds as SHTF for our group), Contractors, Electricians, a master chef, Plumber, Police Officer, Ammo Reloaders (myself included), and others. Good mix!
Food preps are each individual family's responsibility, as well as weapons and ammo. Shared info on sources, prices, and other info at regular meetings.
My house is 5BR with 4 full baths. We have enough food to provide not only for my family of three, but to take in relatives and/or desired others and feed them for 18 months without crops.
Most of the other houses on this side of the community are also 4 or 5 BR.
My house has a modified and hidden under-stairwell safe room that is ALSO a grounded Faraday cage with a break-out emergency escape to the outside...also hidden.
Our home at 3600SF under air, and a 1000SF garage is comfortable and is perfect for happy living while the U.S. is at peace, but fully defensible when the crap hits.
Having neighbors who share the same concerns, philosophy, and preparations gives us strong confidence that if the SHTF, together we can survive and thrive, and wait for the 90% of the rest of the population to disappear before reemerging outside our community.

Guess it's now time for the counter posts, telling us how stupid we are!!


----------



## Illini Warrior

every area is different ... around by me the "gated" or limited access" subdivisions are bound to be more targeted than a regular one - just a perceived notion by type of people that'll be active home looters and the vengeful social "equalizers" .... add in that they hire more services companies that bring in a wide range of the income levels - bound to be looters in the bunch that'll be hitting from prior knowledge ....


----------



## rstanek

It's good that everyone is on the same page, but you won't know for sure until the heats on. I have known several people for over 5 years, thought we wanted the same thing, since then I have relocated my cache after finding out some truths. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Prepared One

It sounds as though you have a good situation and did your homework ahead of time. Most gated communities here in Houston are not worth considering as far as I am concerned. Anything in any city or close I would not be interested in. You, on the other hand, are far enough removed from the city I guess, you know your neighbors, their capabilities, discussions have taken place, and they are on board, wouldn't be a bad set up as long as the city does not encroach or they start talking HOA's.


----------



## Targetshooter

I live in a HOA division , it sucks .


----------



## Camel923

It appears to be a good start. I lived in such an area in Daytona. There are bound to be a few idiots in the community. I had very little contact with neighbors in the gated community. Just a general observation that that particular community did not comprise itself of individuals that were much interested in any unity. Good that you have cooperation and a plan. Fishing the lake would be a good source for bass, pan fish and frogs. Gator can be tasty too.


----------



## SittingElf

We've stocked the lake with tilapia and bass.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

WOW, you really have your bases covered, If I posted a like picture you would all laugh your guts out at my "position" or lack thereof. I do the best I can, I was in an HOA once.............. NEVER again.


----------



## Jp4GA

This looks similar to the gated community we looked at only with the homes closer together and possibly more of them. I believe the smallest lot in area we are looking at is 4 acres with the largest being 20. How many homes total are in the community? don't think we would look at this type of situation in a community with over 20 homes. More people = more unknowns and unpredictable behaviors. 

Its a hard decision to make but it looks like you have your bases covered. If everyone is on board it could be a good thing. My concern is if others want to open the gates and let others with no provisions. An influx of unexpected people could turn into a disaster. 

If SHTF HOA's will have zero say as to what goes on. I think everyone just needs to plan for and do what they feel is best.


----------



## Smitty901

With out going into details. We have all served ,many of us together. We have known each other a long time, that means we know who we are.
All bring skills that are needed. All understand what it means to server others. All fear God. We have Been at this a long time. Many of us have been in countries where S has HTF. The next two generation lock down with us. By the time the 3rd generation is of age this life style will be all they know and they will be right at home.
Location is already a farm well away from the city. A place where our families settled and did ok without electricity, and the local stores you have in town. Life will not be easy , but it will move on. Food ,water shelter are easy for us. Security is the first priority with out it all else is lost. 
Don't think for one second I any of us are looking forward to it. We are not. We pray each day it never comes that that. We prepare for many things in life we hope never happen. By preparing just maybe we hold it off. Ever stop to think how preparing makes you really think about things.
What if more people had their eyes and brains opened.


----------



## Medic33

first off sounds like you got your bases covered 
a 5 level hurricane direct hit you toast no don't go there you are.
your stocked fish will be gone your 55 pound gas tank will be floating down the road( nope buried won't save it, it will pop out like a wild weasel)
125 mph wind try 230 and up for a cat 5 no joke \.
sorry charley but if you live in florida on the coast and you want to prepare for a hurricane -move -period sorry been through a couple hurricanes and a few typhoons homie ain't playing that toon no more I live far far away from the ocean.
I would also like to point out that you never post what you got on line to the details you just did for some one who is suppose to be all tactical you screwed up big time yah yah I'm sure you got some trick up your sleeves but forget someone wants your stuff and you live in a built up area like that a gate on none makes no difference.
sorry not trying to bash you personally just using constructive criticism.


----------



## SittingElf

Damn duplicating posts!


----------



## SittingElf

Medic33 said:


> first off sounds like you got your bases covered
> a 5 level hurricane direct hit you toast no don't go there you are.
> your stocked fish will be gone your 55 pound gas tank will be floating down the road( nope buried won't save it, it will pop out like a wild weasel)
> 125 mph wind try 230 and up for a cat 5 no joke \.
> sorry charley but if you live in florida on the coast and you want to prepare for a hurricane -move -period sorry been through a couple hurricanes and a few typhoons homie ain't playing that toon no more I live far far away from the ocean.
> I would also like to point out that you never post what you got on line to the details you just did for some one who is suppose to be all tactical you screwed up big time yah yah I'm sure you got some trick up your sleeves but forget someone wants your stuff and you live in a built up area like that a gate on none makes no difference.
> sorry not trying to bash you personally just using constructive criticism.


You have no idea! I've been through more hurricanes and typhoons than you can count on your fingers and toes. Andrew, Hugo, Katrina, Rita and many more Atlantic and Gulf Hurricanes, plus more than twenty typhoons living in Okinawa and Mainland Japan. You don't have a clue!

Yes you ARE trying to bash. You clearly do NOT have the experience level that exists within my group to face adversity as it may occur. It's not the gate....it means nothing as it won't work anyway when the SHTF. You are welcome to try and figure out where our neighborhood is..considering that you assume that i "screwed up". Good luck pal! You'll notice that I blanked out the street name, as well as the coordinates listed under Google Earth. I KNOW what wind gusts can reach in a Cat 5 or super typhoon, because I've lived through them more than once. Your post is specious and simply an attempt to sound like you know what the hell you're talking about, but you're wayyyyy off base. You don't know how far we are from the actual coast (which was a major consideration when thinking hurricanes), and you assume that I'm a novice when it comes to severe storms. In the unlikely event that you are a vet, you will remember that "assuming" makes an "ass out of you and me". You've accomplished that in spades with your post.

I would be much more careful about who you try and "convince" that you're some kind of wizard on these things, because you have clearly exposed yourself as providing worthless criticism that isn't worth the bandwidth it wastes.
Oh...and my name ain't "charlie" either, so stuff it pal.

Cheers,
From a 300F1 graduate, long before I was a pilot.....look it up!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

You have put extensive thought into what you have done and i think that is more than most would do. You level of preparedness is quite high. 

You cant count on the golf course your neighbors or growing crops. Those are plans. It could work out. But life has a funny way of happening while you are busy making plans. It could wok out. But the sheer volume of people roaming around will certainly make i hard and hard to protect as well. 

Still, all well thought through.


----------



## SittingElf

TacticalCanuck said:


> You have put extensive thought into what you have done and i think that is more than most would do. You level of preparedness is quite high.
> 
> You cant count on the golf course your neighbors or growing crops. Those are plans. It could work out. But life has a funny way of happening while you are busy making plans. It could wok out. But the sheer volume of people roaming around will certainly make i hard and hard to protect as well.
> 
> Still, all well thought through.


Thanks! And as for the crops....we have a plan for that as well to prevent theft or destruction....something that would be considered illegal today, but after SHTF....well, you know! (Hint....decomposing bodies make good fertilizer....)


----------



## M118LR

With the Lake in such close proximity any plans on building an Old Fashioned Spring House? It could even be enclosed within a pump/pool house. A spring house won't have any power requirements and could provide an extra capability to keep containerized foodstuffs cool. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Maine-Marine

We have a young couple next to us that I think would head to mom and dads if SHTF.. they have a well (they do not use the well they are hooked to city water) and a whole house generator with a large propane tank

There are several older retired couples that I think would head for other family, 1 house has been on the market for at least 6 years. 1 friend owns a home builders type of store (like lowes)
small stream right by house and larger lake not too far
IF major SHTF event... I would drop some trees to limit where I have to look for traffic
I would also damn the small creek/stream so it was easier to get water out of and might make a water ram pump (No i would not block it from flowing)
We have lots of wood for our stove
right now there are lots of deer around


----------



## Will2

where does the stream feed from Mark?


----------



## Rider

.......


----------



## SittingElf

The last would have been more appropriate in a PM... Just saying....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Rider said:


> Before I start, let me just say I am saying this to help you and save your life. I love all of my fellow preppers and fellow servicemen. With that being said, you really screwed up. I saw that you were a 300-F1, and you threw your OPSEC out of the window!!!. My background was in Military Intelligence. I am highly specialized and was trained in intelligence gathering, counter-intel, asymmetric warfare, cyber-intelligence, counter-terrorism, espionage, tracking, counter-tracking, weapons and explosives training, mastering the human domain, and going through that living hell that SERE training was.
> 
> You told another member this, "You are welcome to try and figure out where our neighborhood is..considering that you assume that i "screwed up". Good luck pal! You'll notice that I blanked out the street name, as well as the coordinates listed under Google Earth" Well guess what pal, I did find you. I still have access to certain programs and it took me under 15 minutes to get your location, exact address, your house blueprints, your family member's, AND you even provided me with a detailed list of your group members homes!! Any POG with the intel I have on your position could kill you all in a matter of minutes. But maybe you can learn from this horrible mistake, lucky for you I am not a predator, but an ally, I am also a prepper located in Florida and at least I know that if I had to head north for some reason, I know where there are like minded, somewhat trained people there. I have access to certain programs that I can get info no matter what, but even the average computer geek can figure out your AO. You can keep the post, take some vital info out of course, but DELETE the SAT images immediately!!! Read what OPSEC means, then read it again. And please do not bother asking me what department I worked for, that shit is annoying. Please man, I am trying to save your life, get rid of those SAT images ASAP! And never give out your group members homes, if they saw that you did that, they would put you against a wall and line up a firing squad.
> 
> Stay safe out there. -Rider


well..... that took a left turn.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

change the sat image to Nigeria Elf.....


----------



## sideKahr

Well, I'm...yes, I'm jealous. Nice setup.


----------



## New guy 101

Without all the other chest thumping and brow beating...I will agree with ND Pony on displaying sat imagery here. It is not hard to find... otherwise one could say you are definitely serious about the preps. What's the plan for the other members of the community who are not in on it and notice you all staying fat as they go Hungary and decide to come calling.? They are inside the wire...how will you isolate them from you if needed. Overall you seem well prepared for your situation.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

Elf, Considering the non SHTF high quality of life (excluding hurricanes) your location provides it looks like you've done a great job of preparing your location and it looks like you've got a great support setup with you neighbors.

Years ago when I first started considering prepping I lived in a nice little subdivision with great neighbors and 100 acres of undeveloped land for a back yard. But with some thought I knew that even with great neighbors (some already had a prepping mindset) the home wasn't defensible in the long term; people I didn't know well were simply too close. From that point on every place I have lived has been a much more defensible location. Not a bunker by any means but larger properties with more natural resources and fewer people within a few miles of the house.

You've done a great job preparing the property and since the SH.. will probably never Hit The Fan a great location for your family. Just keep in mind that if things get super bad out there you simply have too many people living close by.

You sound like the type of person who is strong financially so maybe you could consider doing like a friend of mine has done. He's got a decent "grey man" house in a fairly defensive position (better for defense and more land than my place) but since he is financially strong he's recently purchased a few acres with a nice cabin and pond a 90 minute drive away using back roads. While he and I don't discuss such things much I believe he's setting it up as a family vacation home and a second secure location with fuel and food storage.

Financially I can't afford a super secure 2nd location so since I can only afford one place it's a compromise between quality of life (best sunsets in town from the back deck) while still being far enough out to give me a fairly secure perimeter with few neighbors (can't see any neighbors homes from my property). It's a balance between quality of life and security just as you have done except I have fewer people around me.


----------



## ffparamedic

Elf, after looking at this thread again and reading about your aqua ponies system I wondered if it would be possible for the HOA to allow y'all to put in a nice little pond on the lot side you that you said last most likely never sell because of it being a low spot? 

If they would you could almost pay for it with the cost of your system and have a natural, less maintenance fish producer that could grow way more than your system....just an idea.


----------



## Operator6

Much better stalkers/investigators over at survivalistboards.

I told what area of the state I lived in and they narrowed it down to what county I lived in......

A few told me I should watch my back......because they know what county I live in. LMFAO !!!!!!!!


----------



## charito

SittingElf said:


> Additionally, we wanted to meet our potential neighbors before purchasing a home to determine their state of mind on these and other issues. We believe we found the ideal location, with neighbors who are overwhelmingly conservative, experienced, and with prepping ideology that mirrors our own. The set of skills and experience amongst our neighborhood group was about as good as you can get, and we found their willingness to plan, train, and prepare together as the perfect location to buy, despite it being an HOA gated community.


You can't rely on neighbors for *planning. * People sell and move, or they may have a change of view point, or priorities (depending on unforeseen circumstances).

If your neighbors are part of your strategic plan from the get go, any drastic change from them will affect your whole plan.

We're thinking of getting together with my daughter in-law and her husband......but how surely will that happen if the dreaded scenario comes around? 
They could instead decide to go with her mother, or his side of the family. Sometimes, people suddenly change their minds and make spontaneous decision(s). So where will that leave us if we rely on them being with us?

I think, it's best to plan just for yourself and your immediate family. You can also plan how to get and include your neighbors/family/friends when the time comes (like the dreaded scenario is imminent).

At least you already have a head start. We're still in a residential place in a small city......and we don't have the financial means to make a move at this point in our lives. We're not also spring chickens anymore.  Reality is, my husband and I will be sitting here.
But I'm cheering you on!


----------



## stowlin

Some gated communities will be just like some good neighborhoods. Some will suck. Imagine those with small condos. No yards, no gardens, and the city water is cut off too. The gate is just the first encumbrance to move past - on the way out.


----------



## SittingElf

ffparamedic said:


> Elf, after looking at this thread again and reading about your aqua ponies system I wondered if it would be possible for the HOA to allow y'all to put in a nice little pond on the lot side you that you said last most likely never sell because of it being a low spot?
> 
> If they would you could almost pay for it with the cost of your system and have a natural, less maintenance fish producer that could grow way more than your system....just an idea.


The fish are secondary to vegetable plants which they feed with their poop! My system can produce more than 2000 heads of lettuce per year for example, though I'll be growing a lot of varied plants.

We already have a large pond two lots over from mine that are stocked with Tilapia and Bass.

I will actually harvest Tilapia from MY tank, but only to keep the pound per gallon ratio down to manageable levels.

Cheers!


----------



## tombaxter

Illini Warrior said:


> every area is different ... around by me the "gated" or limited access" subdivisions are bound to be more targeted than a regular one - just a perceived notion by type of people that'll be active home looters and the vengeful social "equalizers" .... add in that they hire more services companies that bring in a wide range of the income levels - bound to be looters in the bunch that'll be hitting from prior knowledge ....


That's the reality. A friend of mine must sold a home in the suburbs and moved into a gated complex only to discover the robbery rate is a lot higher. It's just young no-hopers breaking in to steal whatever they can carry and then jumping back over the fence into the bush-land beyond. Living beside forest in an urban area is beautiful but it's a natural magnet for anyone wanting to escape police detection on foot.


----------

